# Forum meet write ups.



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi everyone. Wherever possible I try to include a write up of major forum meets in the magazine. There are a few small things you can do to help me in this endeavour and bring your events to life. 

1. Take lots of photos. If you can have a camera in every group and try to capture any funny or interesting moments. 

2. Get some group shots on the first tee. Try and get people nicely lined up with some scenery as a backdrop

3. If prizes are handed out try and get some pictures of this taking place

4. Start a single thread after the match and add in interesting anecdotes, funny stories and most importantly the results

5. If you want to you can write your own 'match report'. If you do try to keep it to a maximum300 words

Thanks one and all


----------

